

Steve Blank: Your Computer May Already Be Hacked – NSA Inside? - J2K
http://www.forbes.com/sites/steveblank/2013/07/15/your-computer-may-already-be-hacked-nsa-inside

======
ArbitraryCrow
I've been interested in this topic for a while, and I've found most people's
responses to the question falls into 3 broad categories:

1) This is just tin-foil-hat paranoia. You're crazy. (This is by far the most
popular choice.)

2) I'm unimportant. "They" wouldn't care about anything I do, so what does it
matter?

3) Universal surveillance is a fact of life now. Deal with it, or move
somewhere remote like Kamchatka and raise your children to believe
civilization was destroyed by zombies.

~~~
s_q_b
(1) should be conclusively disproven by now. (3)'s probably closer to the
truth. I for one would be flat out shocked if some US chips didn't have
security overrides built-in

